# SW Florida relocation!



## Salty_South

I work as a charter captain (not my own boat) here in SC. Now that the season is over and it will be getting cold soon, its time to move!!

I'm thinking of either Cape Coral, Fort Myers, Estero, Sanibel, Naples.... Something like that.

Anyone have any opinions of these places? I'll be willing to spend about $1000/month rent. Where should I go??

Thanks guys!


----------



## Swamp

Sanibel? LOL! Who knows, you might hit the "cheap rent" lotto but I doubt it, lots o' $$$. Naples not much better, but a little better. I'd stick with Cape Coral, Ft Myers, Estero. I'd add Leigh High Acres as a good/most likely bet. You could get lucky on pine island as well. Now if you are just looking for an efficiency w/o boat storage, the rules change. Best of luck.

Swamp


----------



## Salty_South

I was thinking the same thing after I posted that! Worth a shot though. Cape Coral has been looking most promising, with some canal homes to store the gheenoe.


----------



## anytide

[quote 

Anyone have any opinions of these places?  I'll be willing to spend about $1000/month rent. Where should I go??

Thanks guys![/quote]
my house    -you'll like it down there all beautiful areas , the further south the better in my opinion,,  good luck   -anytide


----------



## Taterides

Estero-Close to any shopping or needs you may have. Also close to some great fishing. Just my opinion. Lots of cheap rentals available.


----------



## eric_f

look in matlacha , im in a 3 bd 2 bth for under 900 on a canal.


----------



## Salty_South

Wow, that sounds awesome! Let me know if you see anything like that.


----------



## eric_f

Youll have to go to EVERY realty office in matlacha to find what you want. But there deffinetly out there. That's how i found mine.


----------



## JRyanL

I live in Cape Coral and figured I'd chime in. In the Cape you can find alot of canal front homes for around a $1000. It's also the most accessable location to restaurants, grocery stores, etc (meaning nonfishing related essentials). And I agree with the other posters comment about Matlacha, it would be a great seasonal place to rent for someone who just wants to get away relax and fish nonstop. What he didn't mention though is it's kinda out of the way, which is good and bad.
As far as the other places you mentioned, I don't really think you'd find anything in your price range for $1000 in Naples or Sanibel that would be desirable. I'd check Fort Myers Beach too, kinda has the same small Old Florida waterfront feel as Matlacha but with a beach obviously. Ft Myers I am not fond of, now that the Cape is developed more, I try not to cross the bridge over to Ft Myers unless necessary. Estero is a pretty big area, some nice and some not. Honestly not a big fan of that area either. Hope I helped and good luck.


----------



## JRyanL

Here's one in Matlacha for $900
http://www.pine-island-florida.com/For_Rent/page_2294409.html


----------



## Weedy

Are you looking for a "house" or would go to a trailer? Saint James City (South end of Pine Island) has lots of them down there for seasonal, price will very and it is kinda out of the way for anything other than fishing and peace and quiet! When looking in the cape, make sure the canal has "River Access". There are alot and I mean alot of house on canals that are freshwater and can't get you to the river. Hope it helps.

Weedy


----------



## rjacobia

If you need any more help when you get down here let me know.


----------



## Salty_South

Thanks guys! I'm headed down tomorrow to check some places out!! I'll let everyone know what happens.


----------



## Salty_South

JRSWFL, That was a killer pad there in Matlacha! I tried my best to make that deal work but that company changed their mind at the last minute.. Anyhow, I think I have something lined up on pine Island, in St.James City. I will keep everyone posted to see if this works. I can't wait to get a SNOOK LIGHT!!!!


----------



## Weedy

> I can't wait to get a SNOOK LIGHT!!!!


Me too after you tell me where you moved too!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## fenton

hi guys im new here looking forward to fishing around here


----------



## anytide

welcome to the forum ... where are you located ?? you've come to the best site around.. keep us posted with picts, and fishing reports...
-anytide


----------



## Salty_South

Now that I moved here to Pine Island, I have realized how challenging redfishing is here!! If I wasn't stuck in the grass, or spooking reds with the shadow of the fly line, ..... I was doing something else spooky. I have a lot to learn, and I look forward to doing so!


----------



## rjacobia

What do you have for a ride...


----------



## Salty_South

This here White Classic


----------

